# GPU-Z New voltage statistics



## natsukirei (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey All,

So i just picked up my new MSi Gaming X 2060 Super, and booted up GPU-Z and noticed some fields that ive never seen before so i was curious about things like PCIE Voltage/Power, 8 pin Voltage/Power and just kinda, what sorta numbers would you look for when checking these fields, what would be worrying, or considered normal etc, my old 2060 Gaming Z did not have any of these fields.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jun 9, 2020)

It all looks fine to me. 

Max power draw of a PCIe 8-pin connector is 150W, and you've maxed at 137.1W there, so you're fine on that field. Voltage is 12.3V, which is within margin of error of 12V. That's fine.

The PCIe slot itself can also supply upto 75W. Max is 52.5W, so that's okay. Voltage is again 12.3V, which is consistent with the PCIe voltage, good. 

GPU Voltage is just like CPU voltage. The more is pumped in, the faster it can run, but also increases temps and beyond a certain limit can degrade lifespan. NVIDIA has put in a hard cap of 1.093v on the Turing cards (2000-series) which is very safe, so there's no real reason to be worried about it unless it's running _below _what you want it to. You could safely put voltage to max there and face no problems, except increased temperatures. But in return you would get max performance out of the card.

PerfCap reason is a report of what's "holding the card back", as in why it's not boosting the clocks higher. In the screenshot the reason is "Idle", as in there's no load so there's no need to boost. If you're not watercooling, and you're in a game, it'll most likely say "Temperature", because it cannot boost higher because the temperature is too high. Or if your temperatures are fine (under 88C if you've overclocked, under 82C if not) then it might say "Power", which means it doesn't have enough voltage to boost higher or the power limit is not set high enough. This might be perfectly acceptable if your plan is to undervolt and keep the card cool while losing some performance. Many people do this to reduce noise and overall temperatures.

Power consumption is a percentage figure of how many watts is being drawn compared to what the card is advertised as. 108.4% here would mean a max draw of advertised TDP (175W for the 2060 Super) * 1.084 = 189.7W. This lines up with the other max figures (PCIe slot power + PCIe connector power, 52.6W + 137.1W = 189.7W)

Board power draw is the previous (power consumption) but in actual Watts instead of in %.
Chip Power draw refers to how much the chip itself is drawing. 
Board power - Chip power = power usage by memory, VRM, NVENC, and other components on the card. 

The rest are pretty self-explanatory. 
Fan Speed refers to.. the speed of the fan. In both % and actual RPM.
System memory used refers to.. how much DRAM (not VRAM!) is used. In MB.
GPU load/Memory controller/Video engine/Bus interface refers to.. GPU/Memory controller/Video engine/Bus interface load. How much the GPU/Memory controller/Video engine/Bus interface is used. In %.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 9, 2020)

@kayjay010101 perfect explanation, couldn't have done it any better


----------



## weezan (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello, I am facing some problem my pc gets black screen when I play games and I don't know what's the problem over here. So I tried checking if it was my GPU problem and used GPU-Z  to monitor my GPU uses and other stuff and I don't know if the readings are normal, so can someone help me? My GPU is GTX 1660 super 6GB with PSU of 650W. while I was taking the stress test my pc went black 3-4 times. This result is when my GPU is underclocked in  core and memory clock by -80.


----------

